# 04 Silverado - Progress So Far...



## birdie2000 (Jan 27, 2007)

Thought I'd share some of my progress since it's now slowing down and I wanna stay motivated lol. This will be the 3rd incarnation of the system in this truck.

HU: 880PRS
Fronts: LPG 25nfa/Seas CA18RNX active
Sub: SI Mag 12, right now in a 2.0ft3 ported enclosure tuned to 32Hz, maybe going to experiment with sealed and different tunings as well.
Amplifiers: Memphis Big Belle (1ohm sub channel, 4 channels bridged for the mids), Precision Power PC250 for the tweeters
Wiring: 1/0 & 4 ga. welding cable, KnuKonceptz power distribution, Memphis 5-channel RCA
Battery: Optima Yellow Top

Here's a couple pics of the truck:

















Here's the interior gutted:









Floor deadened:

















Rear wall deadened along with glued-in MDF strips to mount the amp rack to:









A layer of Ensolite:









Dash cover:









Roof:

















Used Ensolite to fix some squeaks in the headliner caused by factory wiring rubbing the factory safety foam:

















0/1 wire ran from battery ground to frame, coated in undercoating:









0/1 for amps through cab to frame, coated in undercoating:









Dash wiring wrapped in Ensolite & hot glued shut to mimic factory wiring:

















iPod control module:









iPod cable in glove box:









Head unit and phone cradle:









Radar detector and hands-free microphone for cell phone:









Radar detector mute and hands-free speaker:









Amp rack:









Mounted:









Big Belle mounted:










And that's about where I am right now. Waiting to receive the PPI PC250 in the mail, then I can mount it and wire the amps up. STI<>GTO helped me make some rings for the Seas mids this weekend, but we still have to trim the door panels to allow them to fit properly. Tweeters will go in the stock door locations for now, but a-pillars are a possibility in the future. Need to build a new sub box as well since the one I bought used for the Mag doesn't provide enough clearance with the rear seat (it's upfiring). Hopefully this project gets wrapped up soon, I'm getting antsy.


----------



## MarkZ (Dec 5, 2005)

Great start. Can't wait to see the finished pictures.


----------



## khail19 (Oct 27, 2006)

Looking really good! Nice job on the deadening, should be nice and quiet in the cab.


----------



## solacedagony (May 18, 2006)

Very meticulous work. Great to see!


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

WOW! well done. i can never seem to get my vehicle that far apart before I have to drive it again!


----------



## RMAT (Feb 13, 2007)

I bought a sub box from www.soundoffaudio.com their boxes have the most depth i have seen for a extended cab chevy/gmc. It's about 6.75 mounting depth. It allowed me to fit a 10w6v2 downfiring under the rear seat.

Looking good so far. I also deadened mine(brings back memories)


----------



## ocuriel (Oct 7, 2005)

Outstanding work so far.


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

chad said:


> WOW! well done. i can never seem to get my vehicle that far apart before I have to drive it again!


LOL you too, my cargo area is complete but still missing a couple of panels that I need to just pop back on. I am debating doing a raised design on them.


thgat memphis belle looks slender as hell.


----------



## birdie2000 (Jan 27, 2007)

Thanks guys.


----------



## dragonplayboy (Jun 7, 2006)

excellent job!!! The prep truely was done properly, the finished product will reflect that. You're in for a great sounding system!!!


----------



## BaSiCEvil (Mar 14, 2007)

Your install is looking pretty sweet!

I am considering the same components for my Rav4 install.


----------



## coffee_junkee (Jul 13, 2006)

Very methodical, LOVE it!!


----------



## 6APPEAL (Apr 5, 2007)

Gives me some ideas on upgrades to my 05 2500HD crew cab. I've still got some rattles to take care of.
John


----------



## Weightless (May 5, 2005)

Excellent start! 

Can't wait see the finished install.

Keep om posting you progress...


----------



## STI<>GTO (Aug 8, 2005)

He's an anal bastard - and it shows.


----------



## lrgnation (Mar 3, 2007)

Everything looks good. But for an anal mofucka you need to heat shrink those 1/0ga runs. electrical tape ftl.


----------



## agentk98 (Oct 31, 2006)

Nice deadening! Somehow when i do that, the pieces never go in the same way again. Something will always start squeaking.


----------



## niceguy (Mar 12, 2006)

Excellent job....how well is the inside deadenend (panels, floor,etc) from the factory?

BTW, I don't know how you guys remove those trim pieces so easily....I always break at least a few clips. My Grand Voyager dash piece won't snap in anymore since both plastic clip mounts (that snap into the dash) snapped off while I tried to pry it up...Easier to get to my tweets without it anyway 

Jeremy


----------



## birdie2000 (Jan 27, 2007)

Thanks

I've broken my share of clips over the years, including in this project. I've bought a couple trim pieces new because they were cheap and usually the mounting tab on the panel goes worse than the clip. I've also discovered that hot glue is your friend in those kinda situations as well.


----------



## FoxPro5 (Feb 14, 2006)

Probably the cleanest deading job I've ever seen! Impressive, keep it up.


----------



## AUr6 (Apr 10, 2007)

birdie2000 said:


> Roof:


Did you use foam to fill in the pillars and whatnot? or was it like that from the factory?


----------



## birdie2000 (Jan 27, 2007)

That's polyfil that I put there. There was next to nothing from the factory for sound deadening, just the jute under the carpet and on the back wall.


----------



## AUr6 (Apr 10, 2007)

birdie2000 said:


> That's polyfil that I put there. There was next to nothing from the factory for sound deadening, just the jute under the carpet and on the back wall.


polyfil... I hadn't even thought of that as an option... cool idea


----------



## paintrodsey (Nov 15, 2006)

What type of glue did you use to glue the MDF strips?


----------



## minitruck_freq (Mar 27, 2005)

paintrodsey said:


> What type of glue did you use to glue the MDF strips?



X2. shown in this pic.

http://i36.photobucket.com/albums/e22/fastblackcar94/Truck Stereo/BackWallSmall-1.jpg


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Silicon would work well for that.


----------



## minitruck_freq (Mar 27, 2005)

thehatedguy said:


> Silicon would work well for that.




ive used red RTV. just wondering if there was something better.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Good old GE Silicon 2 works really well.

I know a couple guys who have silconed amp racks in the roof of their trucks and have never had a problem...been like that for over 5 years that I know of.


----------



## birdie2000 (Jan 27, 2007)

Liquid Nails Ultra Duty Poly

The metal will rust away before they come off.


----------



## AzGrower (May 30, 2005)

great job!


----------



## newtitan (Mar 7, 2005)

#1 NICE install


#2 the wood strip did you glue to the metal or to the mat? and I assume you threaded t-nuts into the pieces somewhere?


----------



## birdie2000 (Jan 27, 2007)

Glued it to the metal, figured the wooden strip would act like a brace and give the metal there some structure/mass.

Thought about using T-nuts but got lazy. I put enough strips there that there will be plenty of surface area to screw future amp racks to, assuming I don't have to do it more than a few more times. Plus the small black screws that hold the board to those strips almost disappear into the box carpet, whereas bolt heads would be more noticable (not that you'll see it anyways). Plus with the t-nuts, the bolts would have to be the exact right length or else they either wouldn't get tight enough or wouldn't have enough threads making contact.

On that note, I'm not too concerned about it anymore because I'm considering selling the truck.  Love the truck and I'm disappointed that I put all this effort into it, but gas mileage with this thing kills me and I don't need a truck as much as I used to anymore.


----------



## winter_ccol_ice (Sep 16, 2009)

Nice truck


----------

